# Not normal poker



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Ever wonder what tangling with the King of Ring Guage might bring? I know I always wondered. Last week I found out what dealin with Kelly (Poker - RG over 75,000) was like.

He saw my post offering to trade "mistake pens" for cigars. That prompted him to ask if I do other promotional items besides pens. I said yes and to make a long story short I gave him a quote on coffee mugs that saved him over $550.00.(which was more than half of what he was originally quoted).

He then asks - what do you like to smoke?
Me - Rocky Patels.
He - What else?
Me - Padron ANN. Edition Maduro
He- What size?
Me - Torpedo, Toro
He- Ok, that's all I need to know.
Me- (Thinking to myself, need to know for what? I was just doing my job, or business in this case).

Later that day, I receive a PM- _"Keep an eye on your mailbox. A small thank you is on the way to you this afternoon._ :tu"

So, ok, he's gonna go home and send me a fiver of 1964 PAM's. WOW, that would be really, really nice. Really. Ya know?

Mail arrived yesterday and so did the 'small' Thank You!!










A whole freakin box of these arrived.

I've had, I've never, I mean I, it's just that, aw heck......I still don't know what to say.

Thanks soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo very much Kelly. I am truly, truly humbled.

*Now you know the reason why POKER has a RG over 75,000!!*

-


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

:tu


----------



## Av8tor152d (May 11, 2008)

this would be about the size of the beating you got from Poker!


----------



## leasingthisspace (Jun 9, 2008)

WOW
Just WOW


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Freaking ouch - Fish you have been beat upon. Great hit Poker!


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

Very nice! :tu


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Beautiful! Poker rides like 100! :r


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Way to be, Kelly. :tu
Hey Scott, does that undo your "never had a whole box of anything" run, or did that already end?
It'd be wicked cool if this was the way it got ended. :tu


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

shilala said:


> Way to be, Kelly. :tu
> Hey Scott, does that undo your "never had a whole box of anything" run, or did that already end?
> It'd be wicked cool if this was the way it got ended. :tu


Actually it is the 3rd box I have received at this point!!!


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Poker? I don't even know her!
(I kill myself.)

And you, my friend, had your ass, testes and man boobs handed to you all at once.

Very, very nice.

I'm going to go bump Poker's RG another 16 points.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Kelly's a class act for sure.

Enjoy FFF you help many of us around here.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

WOW!!


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

Scott, you are fast becoming in the whipping boy around here :tu


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

If I had anything to say about it, Kelly would have 750,000 RG.....he is simply the Best. Looks like Scott found out the "hard way". Hope you enjoy them, Brother!


----------



## CBI_2 (Sep 28, 2007)

*Holy Smokes Batman! *

Dude you got destroyed. Incredible _thank you note _there.

This is where Scott used to live.


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

:r:r:r Hey Scott, how come you left out the photo of the "collar and leash" that went with that box of cigars?

That's one hell of a "thank you" card Kelly:tu:ss


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

Enjoy them. I still saved quite a bit in the long run, so it worked out both ways. Special thanks to Rob from Taboo for giving me a price that was pretty much unbeatable on these.


Enjoy brother.

K


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

Too cool:tu


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

epic just epic.
rg bumped like it matters :r


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

Scott, bend over and say aah. Kelly, awesome hit sir.:tu


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Man Scott, you got your a$$ handed to you! Great hit! :ss


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

Wow great job :tu


----------



## rizzle (Mar 4, 2008)

Incredibly nice gesture.:tu


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

F'ing WOW!!!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Can you say http://www.freesmileys.org:r


----------



## ggainey (Sep 3, 2007)

Very nice indeedy.:tu


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

All I can say is wow and shake my head in disbelief over the love of the jungle...


----------



## Trace63 (Jun 24, 2008)

What the....ah hellll :hn


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

wow what a smack! that is awesome


----------

